# How do i upload my writing?



## ThrDunkirk (Aug 1, 2018)

so i have a comic i made and im quite proud of it but i cant seem to figure out how to upload it. Can someone give me some hints? Thanks ^w^

edit: 
nevermind i got it


----------

